# Looking for small catfish



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm looking for a bottom feeder for my 10 gallon tank. I plan on getting a small school of cardinal tetras (~5), 2 blue rams, and 3 snails and maybe 2 shrimp. I was thinking corys would be neat, but I heard they're happier in schools and I don't think I have enough room for a school of corys. I don't want otos or other sucker fish that look like otos. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

how about pygmy cories? They're teeny and sooo cute. Big Al's had them 5 for $10. They also swim around more than regular cories, so they're fun to watch.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yup i would second a small cory for sure... Very very cute! ^^


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought some cories, they're so cool! I still have to find some german blue rams and some shrimp. I'd like cherry shrimp, but I can't find them anywhere, so I might have to stick with ghost shrimp or amano shrimp. It seems so much easier to find fish in Toronto!

Do cories eat algae too? It looks like they're feeding on algae.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Harold at Menagerie has cherry shrimp - he's always got tons of shrimp species.


----------

